# Anyone used this before?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool Pets Eddy Bedding 50g Small Animal Litter & Bedding for Sale

Not sure if it's any good or not? Was thinking of getting it to try out.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I know it says it's edible, but the texture doesn't make it look safe to eat. I wouldn't use it. My lot are happy with toilet paper/kitchen roll for bedding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use it personsally, it may say edible but it doesn't look it 

Mine are quite happy with their toilet roll lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought it looked like that stuff they use in packaging. That's why I asked because I didn't think it looked edible either!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Some of the things pet shops will try and sell as if they're a beneficial product...

Remember those lavender scented wood shavings that burnt gerbils and hammies feet? Greeeaaat idea


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Argent said:


> Some of the things pet shops will try and sell as if they're a beneficial product...
> 
> Remember those lavender scented wood shavings that burnt gerbils and hammies feet? Greeeaaat idea


And the wonderful fluffy bedding that pet shops sell..


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

That fluffy stuff got wrapped around my hamsters leg,years ago.She must have been spinning in the wheel,and it was wrapped tight.It cut her circulation off, and she lost her toes,and had a little club foot, bless her. She was in agony,when we had to cut it off her.
She live a long happy life after....with out stupid bedding.Bring on the hay.


----------

